# Retic Lovers Welcome



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok a few retics genetic questions, in the near future we are looking to breed (obviously when the market gets back on its feet) the questions are:

T+ Albino (caramel pairing):
We are looking into breeding some super dwarf at the moment and where wondering if this is correct out come: 
T+ albino X Jamp super dwarf = all super dwarf het T+??????

is this right i think it maybe but ther maybe something massive i have missed!!! also does ANYONE know of this pairing going on in the world???

cheers all!!!


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I'm no expert in the dwarf genes but as I am aware a super dwarf bred to a blond would produce dwarf het for blond rather than the super dwarf as the dwarfism isn't dominant, but wait for someone with more experience with dwarfs answers: victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

first a jampea isnt a super dwarf, they can easily hit 12'+
Also from what I understand is that the offspring tend to be small but can still get to full size.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

As above the Jampea's are NOT super-dwarf. Technically NONE of the locality retics are - just a line of retics from Mike Wilbanks + Bob Clark with no locale. Though quite often the SD label gets wrongly applied to certain dwarf localities.

Jampea's can only be referred to as a dwarf and exceed what would be classed as the SD size bracket anyhow.

For that pairing you'd be lookin at a het T+ retic with 50% dwarf influence. They may be slightly smaller but no guarantees (as far as I can tell).


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

hi madman2 , if your looking to do T+ sd's , it might be quicker to grab yourself 2 female sd's , from bob clark or mike . and bosh your male to them both , keep back as many young as possible for future pairings , when you mate these guys up you should find yourself with sd'd and t+sd and t+ ect , and from the stuff ive read on bob's sd's you could also get axanthics aswell :2thumb:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

madman2 said:


> Ok a few retics genetic questions, in the near future we are looking to breed (obviously when the market gets back on its feet) the questions are:
> 
> T+ Albino (caramel pairing):
> We are looking into breeding some super dwarf at the moment and where wondering if this is correct out come:
> ...


i gave you the outcome of this breeding in a p.m the other day, nothing has changed!


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry ern i thought super dwarfs and dwarfs where different


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

the only significant difference in the various smaller retics (other than keeping localities pure) is size, it has no effect on the genetic permutations.:2thumb:


----------

